# [Wet Thumb Forum]-vesicularia fasciculata - taiwan moss / christmas moss



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

the dealer had this in small portions and identified it as vesicularia fasciculata / aka christmas moss. it grows rapidly under ideal conditions, and shrimp like to hang out on it.


----------



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

the dealer had this in small portions and identified it as vesicularia fasciculata / aka christmas moss. it grows rapidly under ideal conditions, and shrimp like to hang out on it.


----------



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

young shrimp like it :


----------



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

it has also started growing out of the water :


----------



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

detail of the emersed growth :


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

You are a lucky sonafagun to have found it at your LFS! Usually only the good'ol Java moss are the most common moss to be found at LFS. Grow it well and sell them on-line.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ya, you are really lucky. all they have within 100 miles of my house is anacras


----------



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

sorry if I misled anybody into thinking I found this stuff at the LFS - the dealer was a webstore - and availability was still questionable, I was only able to get 2 tablespoons of it and it cost about $8 then. 

odd that its so hard to find at times - I think it grows faster than java moss and is more attractive. Highly recommended moss.

anyone else experience emersed growth? Mine just slowly crept out of the water..seems to keep itself wet, I dont spray it.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

not i, but that looks awesome.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Ah, mine did the same thing while I was away on a trip. The water level dropped so some moss had the chance to float to the top and develop some emerse growth. But I pushed them back down when I got home, haha


----------



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

something I've noticed a lot of recently on the emersed moss - several stemlike structures with bumps at the ends. I looked around and found some info : they are called capsules, and are the result of reproduction of the moss - the capsules grow out of a fertilized female sex organ. At the tip of the capsule, are spores that eventually come out and spread to grow more moss. sound right?

pics :


----------



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

one with more detail :


----------

